# Neues Videoportal für Angler: Bigcatchtv.de



## Anglerboard-Team (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo Boardies,
in Kooperation mit der englischen Firma Bigcatch Ltd. haben wir eine Videoplattform für Angler entwickelt die heute offiziell online gehen soll. 

Unter www.bigcatchtv.de gelangt ihr auf die Video-Plattform. 

Neben Deutschland gibt es BigcatchTV schon seit einiger Zeit auch in Holland und England. 

Wir haben schon mal ein paar Videos vorab eingestellt - aber genau wie ein Forum lebt auch eine solche Seite natürlich von den Usern die Inhalte einstellen. 

Wir haben bei der Programmierung darauf geachtet es euch so einfach und angenehm wie möglich zu gestalten eure Videos hochzuladen. Das bedeutet:
- Ihr könnt Videos bis zu einer Größe von 100 Megabyte hochladen!
- Alle gängigen Videoformate werden unterstützt! 

Wer Videos hochladen möchte muss sich auf der Seite registrieren. Wer die Videos lediglich anschauen möchte braucht dies nicht zu tun. 

Nachdem Ihr ein Video hochgeladen habt, wird es vom System auf technische Richtigkeit hin überprüft.. diese Überprüfung dauert ca. 5-10 Minuten. Danach könnt ihr die Videos "veröffentlichen". 

Kommentare, Anregungen und Fragen bitte hier.


----------

